# Anubia rotting?



## ac12 (Aug 30, 2021)

I have an anubia barteri glued to driftwood that isn't doing so well. Rhizome is starting to look brown and some algae growing on the leaves. Temp is kept at 25 c and the plant is kept near the filter to get more circulation. Tank is dosed with seachem stability about once every 2 weeks. Is there anything that could be done to save the plant?


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

How are the other plants in the tank doing? Anubias are slow growers and therefore more susceptible to algae. I tend to keep them in more shaded areas. The yellower areas seem to be linked to nutrient deficiency. Seachem stability can help fish, but it doesn't supply any plant nutrients.


----------



## ac12 (Aug 30, 2021)

Other plants (java moss, marimo, hornwort, s. repens) are all doing fine. Propagated the hornwort & repens a few times. Some moss wrapped under mesh haven't been growing much but no signs of yellowing. 
Correction: I have been adding seachem equilibrium, the green bottle.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

how old? if its new then sometimes the melt back before re growing


----------



## ac12 (Aug 30, 2021)

Had it since September


----------

